# Woodmaster Planer



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Good morning everyone,
I have a few questions about the 718 planer. I am getting one soon.

1) How many of you use the planer to add value to the wood you saw?
2) What is a good up charge for planning to 3/4"?
3) How many of you have molding capabillity?
4) Do you have any issues with the power or maintainance?

If any of you can help me with these questions it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Odell Farms (Feb 20, 2013)

woodman58 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> I have a few questions about the 718 planer. I am getting one soon.
> 
> 1) How many of you use the planer to add value to the wood you saw?
> ...


Is your sawn lumber kiln dried or air dried? If it isn't dried to finished use then why bother with planing it? I don't plane but if I did i would charge by the hour to include maintenance costs of the planer. 3 & 4 are n/ a for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I still don't have a sawmill, but I do have a kiln to dry my lumber. I have been selling rough cut kiln dried, but now I want to add planning to make more money. I just did a dry run of 100 BF that took me 2 days to plan to 3/4" with a 12.5" dewalt planer. I posted the wood on CL and sold it in 2 hours for $1 per BF more than I have been getting for rough cut. By doing this trial I have anwsered my own questions. Thank everybody.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

100bf in two days for $1 extra is $50/day labor plus wear/tear on your planer & the cost of the power to run it. Not great, IMO. A heavier, more industrial planer would be a much better step. Maybe something with faster feed, more power, and spiral cutter head would make faster, better work. It can make money but has an initial cost to overcome. Good luck


----------

